# windy day electric smoker



## capecodcarl (Jan 17, 2015)

HI,

 Still really new to smoking and I use an electric smoker  and was curious if it is better to leave the damper open full, open halfway or closed on a cold windy day?  Any advice would be appreciated...thank you and if if this is in the wrong section sorry about that...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2015)

Always 100% open while smoking. Smoke turnover and the convection of the heat rising is what gives the best flavor and cooks the fastest...JJ


----------



## capecodcarl (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you..wasn't sure if the wind would pull too much heat/smoke out too fast.  Probably have to add chips more frequently???


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 17, 2015)

With one of these you wouldn't be adding chips every 20 to 30 min. Fully loaded you can get 10 to 12 hours of thin blue smoke













IMG_0314.JPG



__ wolfman1955
__ Jan 17, 2015






Available from one of the forum sponsors here:

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...ault.asp/RK=0/RS=hCCngbLO5ujen9vKa1Ry2fDXYls-

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2015)

capecodcarl said:


> Thank you..wasn't sure if the wind would pull too much heat/smoke out too fast.  Probably have to add chips more frequently???


I put a 20" box fan on the top of my MES in front of the exhaust to deliberately blow the smoke away from my balcony, I live in an apartment with a bitchy neighbor. The air blowing over the exhaust has no effect on the temp of the smoker or the speed of the pellets burning in my AMNPS. The only thing that speeds the pellet or chip burn time is removing the chip loader allowing more air to the chip tray or bottom of the smoker where the AMNPS is located...JJ

t


----------

